# Nuforce Icon Mobile: Early impressions



## jwbrent

Surprisingly, I received my Icon Mobile today after ordering it yesterday since it was shipped FedEx Saturday delivery. Nicely done. The IM itself is made from plastic with the top silver side in a satiny brushed aluminum. The bottom and sides are flat black and have a rubberish texture. The volume control seems sturdy with no wiggle and a smooth acting feel. There are 2 cables included which both have a clear PVC outer covering. A silver colored metal braid is visible underneath giving the appearance of a much thicker cable than what normally is included. All in all, the whole package has a well finished, understated look to it, definitely to my liking.

 Before I post any sonic attributes, I want to give it at least a day's run in. I'll be using an iPod touch 2G as my source loaded with iTunes Plus 256kbps AAC files. My earphones are the Denon AH-C700s. I listen primarily to rock music but have all genres of music on my iPod. The one early observation is there's a greater sense of dynamic impact. Since I'm relatively new to the concept of portable high end sound, this is the first portable headphone amp I've owned. Those more experienced will have to excuse my neophyte observations.

 More to come...


----------



## blaizefm

Hey Jwbrent

 I have a pair of C751 (C700s in all but name) and am interested in the Icon Mobile myself. Look forward to your review.


----------



## Vilicus

Subscribed for updates.

 Interested to hear it's sq.


----------



## jwbrent

I've put almost 30 hours on the IM, so I think I have a handle on how it sounds compared to running my C700s straight out of my touch. The first thing I noticed was I had to turn the volume down a bit to adjust for the wider dynamic range when using the IM. Complex passages come through with greater macro dynamics and clarity whereas out of the touch the soundstage collapses and the mids get a bit gritty. The bass sounds bigger straight out but that's only because there is less texture and more overhang. Out of the IM, the attack on bass notes is sharper and there is better decay giving the sound a punchier, more organic quality. Very nice improvement.

 Using the IM, the mids seem emphasized just a tad but not to the point where they are aggressive sounding. Female vocals have a more pristine quality to them with better rendering of the inflection in their voice. The highs are silky smooth with lots of decay giving the overall sound a bigness that is very compelling. Greater resolution without fatigue, nice!

 I should add all my listening was with the gain switch set to high and using the included mini to mini cable. I can't wait to try the line out from my touch and hear how much better that sounds. ALO is building me a custom cable but I'm also interested in hearing the new line out adapter that Nuforce is releasing which allows the use of a mini to mini cable, bypassing the iPod's volume control.

 I haven't tried the internal DAC yet but will. I'll post my thoughts afterwards...

 I recommend the Nuforce Icon Mobile strongly for those looking for an entry level point into higher definition portable sound.


----------



## jwbrent

Oh, I forgot to mention...the battery life is much longer than advertised, about double.


----------



## Azathoth

This is looking to be quite the bargain for only $99. Eager for your full review!


----------



## jwbrent

I have some more time on the IM and wanted to say the midrange prominence I spoke of earlier has subsided somewhat.


----------



## jwbrent

here's my new rig...


Attachment 11041

Attachment 11043


----------



## soundlogic

Eagerly awaiting further evaluation of this item, especially the dac portion.
 Anyone try it with "hard to drive" cans...AKG 701's,etc.?
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hooran

jwbrent, how would you compare the Icon Mobile with other amps (if) you have owned in the past?


----------



## jwbrent

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hooran* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_jwbrent, how would you compare the Icon Mobile with other amps (if) you have owned in the past?_

 

Sorry to say I can't help you with your question since this is the first amp I've owned.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Nice feedback! I'm still burning mine in since Monday and will be adding it to my big "10 USB DAC amp review" by the end of next week, I hope (see link to review in my public profile). I agree with the things the OP is hearing, as the Nuforce is able to better grab and control the headphone drivers than the Touch headphone out. And it WILL sound even better from the line out dock of the touch (or USB from computer). I am giving the amp at least 300 hours of running (burn-in) to let it settle in before my review. 

 It is a decent amp, and because it is a little more forward sounding in the mids than my iBasso D2 Boa it reminds me of the Meier Headsix. It is not up to the level of my Predator and Pico or iBasso D3, but I think I might like it more than the D2 Boa so far. It is more cheaply made than most of the amps I am comparing it to, but that also gets the price down well below the competition.

 I have been using it in low gain with ATH-ESW10, and Denon C700 which through an RSA tomahawk could sound harsh but they sound smoother with the Nuforce, as well as trying it with my Westone 3 and Nuforce NE-7M.

 The only big problem I have run into is that "static discharge" makes the amp go nuts - so don't shuffle across the carpet and then touch the amp or headphones or laptop or all kinds of nasty noises will emanate from the headphones! Shrieking or clacking noises, take your pick. The second issue is more minor and that is just a little interference from the iPhone 3G; but the RFI is less than the RFI with the D2 Boa, and both of these are much more resistant than the D3 Python which is highly irritating when the iPhone is around.


----------



## nocturnalsheet

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice feedback! I'm still burning mine in since Monday and will be adding it to my big "10 USB DAC amp review" by the end of next week, I hope (see link to review in my public profile). I agree with the things the OP is hearing, as the Nuforce is able to better grab and control the headphone drivers than the Touch headphone out. And it WILL sound even better from the line out dock of the touch (or USB from computer). I am giving the amp at least 300 hours of running (burn-in) to let it settle in before my review. 

 It is a decent amp, and because it is a little more forward sounding in the mids than my iBasso D2 Boa it reminds me of the Meier Headsix. It is not up to the level of my Predator and Pico or iBasso D3, but I think I might like it more than the D2 Boa so far. It is more cheaply made than most of the amps I am comparing it to, but that also gets the price down well below the competition.

 I have been using it in low gain with ATH-ESW10, and Denon C700 which through an RSA tomahawk could sound harsh but they sound smoother with the Nuforce, as well as trying it with my Westone 3 and Nuforce NE-7M.

 The only big problem I have run into is that "static discharge" makes the amp go nuts - so don't shuffle across the carpet and then touch the amp or headphones or laptop or all kinds of nasty noises will emanate from the headphones! Shrieking or clacking noises, take your pick. The second issue is more minor and that is just a little interference from the iPhone 3G; but the RFI is less than the RFI with the D2 Boa, and both of these are much more resistant than the D3 Python which is highly irritating when the iPhone is around._

 

looking forward to your review once again, your thread is very useful in helping me make a choice.

 i'm having a love hate relationship with my D3! the sound is great, love the battery life, love the line out function but i hate the iritating RFI! my phone is banned from my room when i'm using the D3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i wonder how the Nuforce will stack up to the D3.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nocturnalsheet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_looking forward to your review once again, your thread is very useful in helping me make a choice.

 i'm having a love hate relationship with my D3! the sound is great, love the battery life, love the line out function but i hate the iritating RFI! my phone is banned from my room when i'm using the D3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i wonder how the Nuforce will stack up to the D3._

 

So, do you also find that the Nuforce is less prone to RFI from the iPhone than the D3, but that it still has minor RFI?


----------



## nocturnalsheet

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So, do you also find that the Nuforce is less prone to RFI from the iPhone than the D3, but that it still has minor RFI?_

 

sadly i do not have the Nuforce yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 waiting for your review before making a decision on whether to get it or not.

 if i'm getting it, my D3 is going to stay at home and i'll bring the Nuforce out instead.


----------



## helmerkelps

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So, do you also find that the Nuforce is less prone to RFI from the iPhone than the D3, but that it still has minor RFI?_

 

Hmmm. I've been thinking of getting this unit for use with my iphone via a LOC. I want to be able to use it while streaming pandora off the safari browser (not in airplane mode) But if I will end up with constant RFI--no way.

 Is there anyway around this RFI issue with the iphone?


----------



## jwbrent

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice feedback! I'm still burning mine in since Monday and will be adding it to my big "10 USB DAC amp review" by the end of next week, I hope (see link to review in my public profile). I agree with the things the OP is hearing, as the Nuforce is able to better grab and control the headphone drivers than the Touch headphone out. And it WILL sound even better from the line out dock of the touch (or USB from computer). I am giving the amp at least 300 hours of running (burn-in) to let it settle in before my review. 

 It is a decent amp, and because it is a little more forward sounding in the mids than my iBasso D2 Boa it reminds me of the Meier Headsix. It is not up to the level of my Predator and Pico or iBasso D3, but I think I might like it more than the D2 Boa so far. It is more cheaply made than most of the amps I am comparing it to, but that also gets the price down well below the competition.

 I have been using it in low gain with ATH-ESW10, and Denon C700 which through an RSA tomahawk could sound harsh but they sound smoother with the Nuforce, as well as trying it with my Westone 3 and Nuforce NE-7M.

 The only big problem I have run into is that "static discharge" makes the amp go nuts - so don't shuffle across the carpet and then touch the amp or headphones or laptop or all kinds of nasty noises will emanate from the headphones! Shrieking or clacking noises, take your pick. The second issue is more minor and that is just a little interference from the iPhone 3G; but the RFI is less than the RFI with the D2 Boa, and both of these are much more resistant than the D3 Python which is highly irritating when the iPhone is around._

 

I'm eagerly awaiting your comparisons! Prior to finding out about the Nuforce, I was looking at getting a Meier HeadSix but I liked the form factor on the Nuforce better. I originally was going to get a Mustang but since I use iTunes AAC files as my source, I thought a less revealing amp might be a better choice.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *helmerkelps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmmm. I've been thinking of getting this unit for use with my iphone via a LOC. I want to be able to use it while streaming pandora off the safari browser (not in airplane mode) But if I will end up with constant RFI--no way.

 Is there anyway around this RFI issue with the iphone?_

 

I've got this special business card made from a material that is claimed to block much of the RFI, but it is too thick to insert in my clear case, so I gave one to Blutarsky to try. I have a spare that I suppose I can tape to the top of the amps between the iPhone and amp and see what happens. Will have to deal with it later this weekend.


----------



## helmerkelps

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've got this special business card made from a material that is claimed to block much of the RFI, but it is too thick to insert in my clear case, so I gave one to Blutarsky to try. I have a spare that I suppose I can tape to the top of the amps between the iPhone and amp and see what happens. Will have to deal with it later this weekend._

 

So you are in fact getting some RFI from the iphone through the Icon Mobile? The guys at NuForce assured me by email wouldn't be a problem. The kind of RFI I get when my iphone is near my office phone is a nearly constant "chatter". Is this happening with the connection to the Icon Mobile? I've never had a headphone amp and this would be my first for mostly portable use with my phone. I'm concerned!


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *helmerkelps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So you are in fact getting some RFI from the iphone through the Icon Mobile? The guys at NuForce assured me by email wouldn't be a problem. The kind of RFI I get when my iphone is near my office phone is a nearly constant "chatter". Is this happening with the connection to the Icon Mobile? I've never had a headphone amp and this would be my first for mostly portable use with my phone. I'm concerned!_

 

Yes, but it is much better than some other amps like D3 Python and D2 Boa, and it is positional - i.e. if I have the amp slid father up and away from the bottom of the iPhone it seems to improve a little, but occasionally the buzz still kicks in full gear. It may actually be slightly less noisy than my $500 Pico. And, it depends on the headphones plugged into the amp, that act as an antenna. My Westone 3 headphone cable is a better antenna than my ESW10 cable.

 Most often I am using the Line Out Dock because the audio signal is usually much cleaner than headphone out, but iPhone line out is much noisier with RFI from iPhone than the headphone out jack. If I switch to the headphone out and use the mini-mini from iPhone to Nuforce (or my other amps) the noise is improved but not totally gone. Fortunately the iPhone 3G headphone out is clean enough that it doesn't hurt the sound to connect an amp to it if you have a hard to drive headphone, or one that needs a lot of current like the SR-225.

 If I plug the Nuforce or my other amps into USB and Macbook, the USB cables act like antennae and I have to keep the iPhone 1-3 feet away from the amps then. The Nuforce and Pico are more resistant to the noise through the USB than the iBasso amps. My Predator lives in my fanny pack in the car with my 3G nano, so I don't often use it with Macbook or iPhone, so I haven't tested it's RFI resistance to the iPhone.

 NO OTHER DEVICE HAS CREATED AS MUCH RFI HAVOC ON MY SYSTEM THAN THE IPHONE, with my old ATT Sony 810i being in second place.


----------



## helmerkelps

I have the 1st gen iphone still that runs on the Edge network. I suppose it's no better than the 3G? These cell phone companies really get away with a lot of crap.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *helmerkelps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have the 1st gen iphone still that runs on the Edge network. I suppose it's no better than the 3G? These cell phone companies really get away with a lot of crap. _

 

No better - Blutarsky's original iPhone buzzes just as much. I'm gonna try the antistatic bag trick soon too.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

So far the nice thing about the Nuforce is that I am using it for USB on my Macbook and my iPhone is 9 inches away and there is no buzzing, but the iBasso D2 Boa buzzes even when the phone is 2 feet away. The Pico is similarly resistant, but the iBasso D3 buzzes unless the iPhone is over 3-4 feet away.


----------



## helmerkelps

The great thing about the NuForce company is they are saying they will guarantee this from happening to me and will offer a full refund including shipping if I am not satisfied. They claim to have tested this with their LOD and iphone banded to the Icon Mobile. I am in Manhattan. I am curious to find out if this is something that differs depending on where you are (Rocky Mountains vs NYC) I might go for it and we can find out if it's a regional issue or a global ATT provider issue.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I suppose I'll need to buy "their" LOD, but I promise you many of my other amps are worse than the Nuforce which is one of the more resistant amps. But it is not immune to the "charms" or lack thereof of the iPhone. I will try 4 other portable amps with iphone this weekend and report back by tomorrow.


----------



## soundlogic

Larry;
 I would be interested in your findings with the iPhone and the Predator.
 And BTW, just curious as to why you would use the Predator as an amp only when it has the DAC built-in?
 Did you find that the DAC in the Predator was inferior to some of the other DACs?
 Thanks


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I have not been through all my headphones yet as I only have 125 hours of the 300 hours of burn-in that I want before I do my review. 

 But I must say this amp is sounding more and more transparent as it burns in via the USB DAC on my Macbook. I'm fairly sure I like the Icon Mobile more than my D2 Boa, and maybe also my Meier Headsix - it has a similar forward sound as the Headsix, but with added ambience and air or space (via analog input or USB DAC).

 It also sounds very nice from the line out dock of my iPhone 3G and so far I have not heard any buzzing from my iPhone 3G interference all night. I am watching that closely, and so far the Nuforce has been one of the best portables at rejecting the dreaded iPhone chatter - but until tonight it was still possible to hear noise if the amp was within 6-8 inches of the phone. Now that has gone away for unexplained reasons. It's possible burn-in further improves its resistance to iPhone chatter or buzzing.

 I have identified iPhone chatter with my Pico, D2 Viper, D2 Boa and D3 Python, with the Python being the worst offender, and Pico being almost as resistant as the Nuforce - until the Icon Mobile got quiet tonight. I have brought the Predator in from the car and will play with it more tomorrow. I find the Predator with 3G Nano to sound almost as good as my iMod with Pico, so I just left the two paired together the most since I have a pethora of good USB DAC amps to use in the house.


----------



## helmerkelps

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I suppose I'll need to buy "their" LOD, but I promise you many of my other amps are worse than the Nuforce which is one of the more resistant amps. But it is not immune to the "charms" or lack thereof of the iPhone. I will try 4 other portable amps with iphone this weekend and report back by tomorrow._

 

If I buy the Icon Mobile I was planning to get a LOD from Whiplash. Their Elite Silver Cryo is going on sale for $60 including shipping. The NuForce LOC looks bulky for portable use at the gym etc. One reason I like the I.M. so much is how small and thin it is. Unless the whole LOD route will be too bulky all together in an exercise situation? I guess I can report on that. HeadphoneAddict: You're reviews and feedback are really awesome!


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Hah! my teenage daughter tricked me and installed a Quick Bridge Solutions - EM Shield for iPhone RFI blocking business card into the back of my new silicone iPhone case, and I'm pretty sure that since she did it yesterday that I have found the reason my Nuforce is silent with the iPhone now. 

 I was complaining to her how the card wouldn't fit into my crystal case because it was too tight, and we went to Best Buy to get a DLO silicone case. So while I was driving I had her put the iPhone in the new case. I went out to the car to get the RFI blocking card today and it wasn't there, and then she pointed it out to me as being in the silicone case already.

 Huge thumbs up for this product from Quick Bridge Solutions - EM Shield for iPhone !!

 Now I have to do more testing with and without the EM blocking card.


----------



## jasonl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *helmerkelps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If I buy the Icon Mobile I was planning to get a LOD from Whiplash. Their Elite Silver Cryo is going on sale for $60 including shipping. The NuForce LOC looks bulky for portable use at the gym etc._

 

Can you elaborate why the Nuforce LOC for Ipod is bulky? This is the smallest adapter on the market 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It has the same width as the full size iPod or iphone, and about 1/2 inch in height. We provide a very short 3.5mm stereo cable for connecting the LOC to Icon Mobile.

 May be you have the iPod Nano and the LOC would be too wide for it.


----------



## epithetless

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nuforce-jason* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can you elaborate why the Nuforce LOC for Ipod is bulky? This is the smallest adapter on the market 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It has the same width as the full size iPod or iphone, and about 1/2 inch in height. We provide a very short 3.5mm stereo cable for connecting the LOC to Icon Mobile.

 May be you have the iPod Nano and the LOC would be too wide for it._

 

I can see how the Nuforce LOC might seem unnecessarily wide/bulky when compared to the likes of this:


>


IMO, the Nuforce LOC's side-exiting cable jack is a nice space-saving touch, though (provided one's cable has a right-angle plug).


----------



## helmerkelps

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nuforce-jason* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can you elaborate why the Nuforce LOC for Ipod is bulky? This is the smallest adapter on the market 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It has the same width as the full size iPod or iphone, and about 1/2 inch in height. We provide a very short 3.5mm stereo cable for connecting the LOC to Icon Mobile.

 May be you have the iPod Nano and the LOC would be too wide for it._

 

Actually I have an iphone. Maybe I'm totally wrong about this I'm just thinking that it will make my iphone longer which will be cumbersome when I'm running or working out with it at the gym. Maybe it would be better than the cable style LOD.

 Other than for that application I think it is a streamlined and well designed accessory!


----------



## helmerkelps

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *epithetless* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I can see how the Nuforce LOC might seem unnecessarily wide/bulky when compared to the likes of this:







Click to expand...

IMO, the Nuforce LOC's side-exiting cable jack is a nice space-saving touch, though (provided one's cable has a right-angle plug)._

 

Where did that miniture LOD you just pictured come from?


----------



## jwbrent

iBasso shows this adaptor on their website.


----------



## jwbrent

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nuforce-jason* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can you elaborate why the Nuforce LOC for Ipod is bulky? This is the smallest adapter on the market 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It has the same width as the full size iPod or iphone, and about 1/2 inch in height. We provide a very short 3.5mm stereo cable for connecting the LOC to Icon Mobile._

 

Hi Jason,

 Good to see you here! When will you be taking pre-orders for the new adaptor? Also, do you have the exact dimensions? I have a case for my iPod and IM and am wondering with the addition of the new adaptor, will I still be able to zip it closed. Finally, is there anything special about the mini to mini cable you provide? Finding quality right angle mini to minis has not been easy.


----------



## epithetless

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *helmerkelps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Where did that miniture LOD you just pictured come from?_

 

As jwbrent said, iBasso carries them. The one I pictured above is from this ebay auction. Be aware that it's not listed as being compatible with the iPhone (and I'm not sure about the iBasso one). SendStation's PocketDock Line Out USB is, though:


>


----------



## helmerkelps

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *epithetless* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As jwbrent said, SendStation's PocketDock Line Out USB is, though:







Click to expand...

_ 
 


 Just looked at this pocket doc solution for 29.99 includes mini/RCA cable as well as mini/mini cable. Obviouslly it's not the serious hi-fi cable system that you can get for 5 or more times the price. I wonder if paired with the Mobile Icon it would be worth going serious or low cost. Will there really be a significant difference in what I hear?


----------



## mrarroyo

I had a sendstation a couple of years ago and it is very good. Plus it allows you to charge the unit while listening to it. At times I wish I had never sold it, heck I may just buy one again.


----------



## helmerkelps

Just ordered my Icon Mobile! It will come in time for me to enjoy them with my birthday present: Alessandro M1s!


----------



## Darin

Is this amp overkill for the Koss KSC75 headphones?


----------



## clownzee

review review!!! lol! 

 So eagerly awaiting.. *wets pants*


----------



## jasonl

When you have an LOD with 3.5mm and USB, make sure it is well designed with good grounding. Otherwise you might get grounding noise when you try to charge iPod while playing music.

 Just want to add a note that not all C-media implementation is equal (some people might think c-media is low end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). There are a lot of things to consider such as grounding and analog circuits around it. The volume parts used in Icon Mobile is sourced from a part of a high-end volume control (not something you can buy from a parts supplier).


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nuforce-jason* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just want to add a note that not all C-media implementation is equal (some people might think c-media is low end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). There are a lot of things to consider such as grounding and analog circuits around it. The volume parts used in Icon Mobile is sourced from a part of a high-end volume control (not something you can buy from a parts supplier)._

 

This does not sound low end to me, so no worries there. Cambridge Audio is also using this USB implementation in their DACMagic balanced DAC.


----------



## jwbrent

So Larry, where are you hour wise on your IM?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jwbrent* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So Larry, where are you hour wise on your IM?_

 

About 215 hours of the 300 I want to reach before I start my review. I did the first 190-200 hours via USB and now am doing 100 hours via analog input.

 And KSC75 do improve as amp and source improves, so this would not be over kill, but the Nuforce NE-7M IEM do kill the KSC75.


----------



## dimisam

I am planning on buying a Denon D2000 together with a Nuforce icon mobile amp to power it (looking for a reasonably priced amp because my wallet is gasping for breath). Do you think this amp will be suitable for the D2000?


----------



## dimisam

I forgot to mention that I also have a pair of Atrio M5 v2s. Do you think this amp will pair well with them as well? Thanks.


----------



## jwbrent

I just noticed this on Nuforce's website:

 NuForce Icon Adapter I (black color)
 $29
 Due to Apple's licensing requirement, this adapter will not be available until further notice.

 Jason, will this adaptor see the light of day and if so, when?


----------



## jwbrent

I received an email from Nuforce saying the line out adapter is coming as soon as some paperwork with Apple is completed.


----------



## jwbrent

I have over 250 hours of play time on the Icon Mobile now with maybe 50 of those hours on the DAC section. Since I use the IM as a headphone amp only, I only wanted to get some time on the DAC so I would have an idea whether it sounds better than straight out of my iBook. It does.

 With my Denon C700s, the midrange had a bit too much energy making it unpleasant for high level sessions. The bass was tighter and more defined with the IM, but it lost some of its oomph over the run in time, maybe because the peakiness in the mids tilted the balance. This prompted me to order a pair of Sennheiser IE8s given their reputation for bass performance and non-elevated mids. I received my IE8s today and after I get some time on them, I'll post a review comparing them to the Denons.

 I like the Nuforce. I like the design and so far, it seems to be a well made item. Another member posted links to pictures showing the insides and I thought the board layout looked very clean, especially for the price. By the way, I received an email from Nuforce indicating they would be shipping the replacement plastic piece that solves the issue of some 3.5mm plugs not fitting correctly (I didn't have this problem). I think the sound of the IM is very clean at the upper end with the bass being fairly taut. The dynamics are excellent, both micro and macro. I'm not sure I agree with Headphone Addict's assertion that the Denons are a good match; to my ears at least I would want something to tone down the mids in the Denons as well as let the bass out of the box a bit more.

 The customer service at Nuforce is excellent. I come from 25 years in the specialty audio field and have had just about every conceivable experience occur with manufacturers and their reps (a lot of them non-flattering) and would rank Nuforce among the better firms I've dealt with. This is important if ever a problem should arise with one of their products; you want someone there who will take care of your problem.

 My earlier recommendation holds.

 ...these Sennheisers are beginning to sound reaaal good.


----------



## jpstereo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jwbrent* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have over 250 hours of play time on the Icon Mobile now with maybe 50 of those hours on the DAC section. Since I use the IM as a headphone amp only, I only wanted to get some time on the DAC so I would have an idea whether it sounds better than straight out of my iBook. It does.

 With my Denon C700s, the midrange had a bit too much energy making it unpleasant for high level sessions. The bass was tighter and more defined with the IM, but it lost some of its oomph over the run in time, maybe because the peakiness in the mids tilted the balance. This prompted me to order a pair of Sennheiser IE8s given their reputation for bass performance and non-elevated mids. I received my IE8s today and after I get some time on them, I'll post a review comparing them to the Denons.

 I like the Nuforce. I like the design and so far, it seems to be a well made item. Another member posted links to pictures showing the insides and I thought the board layout looked very clean, especially for the price. By the way, I received an email from Nuforce indicating they would be shipping the replacement plastic piece that solves the issue of some 3.5mm plugs not fitting correctly (I didn't have this problem). I think the sound of the IM is very clean at the upper end with the bass being fairly taut. The dynamics are excellent, both micro and macro. I'm not sure I agree with Headphone Addict's assertion that the Denons are a good match; to my ears at least I would want something to tone down the mids in the Denons as well as let the bass out of the box a bit more.

 The customer service at Nuforce is excellent. I come from 25 years in the specialty audio field and have had just about every conceivable experience occur with manufacturers and their reps (a lot of them non-flattering) and would rank Nuforce among the better firms I've dealt with. This is important if ever a problem should arise with one of their products; you want someone there who will take care of your problem.

 My earlier recommendation holds.

 ...these Sennheisers are beginning to sound reaaal good._

 

I have to agree. This little wonder sounds great with my CX300s as well as my Beyer DT440s! Very impressed with both the DAC and Amp. Bass is taut and tuneful, seperation is there and the mids/highs all present and accounted for. All that coupled with exemplary customer service from Jason - I just don't see how you can go wrong with the Mobile Icon. Great stuff!

 I am very happy with this purchase! If you are waffling just go for it - you will not be disappointed!

 JP


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jwbrent* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have over 250 hours of play time on the Icon Mobile now with maybe 50 of those hours on the DAC section. Since I use the IM as a headphone amp only, I only wanted to get some time on the DAC so I would have an idea whether it sounds better than straight out of my iBook. It does.

 With my Denon C700s, the midrange had a bit too much energy making it unpleasant for high level sessions. The bass was tighter and more defined with the IM, but it lost some of its oomph over the run in time, maybe because the peakiness in the mids tilted the balance. This prompted me to order a pair of Sennheiser IE8s given their reputation for bass performance and non-elevated mids. I received my IE8s today and after I get some time on them, I'll post a review comparing them to the Denons.

 I like the Nuforce. I like the design and so far, it seems to be a well made item. Another member posted links to pictures showing the insides and I thought the board layout looked very clean, especially for the price. By the way, I received an email from Nuforce indicating they would be shipping the replacement plastic piece that solves the issue of some 3.5mm plugs not fitting correctly (I didn't have this problem). I think the sound of the IM is very clean at the upper end with the bass being fairly taut. The dynamics are excellent, both micro and macro. I'm not sure I agree with Headphone Addict's assertion that the Denons are a good match; to my ears at least I would want something to tone down the mids in the Denons as well as let the bass out of the box a bit more.

 The customer service at Nuforce is excellent. I come from 25 years in the specialty audio field and have had just about every conceivable experience occur with manufacturers and their reps (a lot of them non-flattering) and would rank Nuforce among the better firms I've dealt with. This is important if ever a problem should arise with one of their products; you want someone there who will take care of your problem.

 My earlier recommendation holds.

 ...these Sennheisers are beginning to sound reaaal good._

 

On my particular pair of C700 the mids are recessed, after a couple of thousand hours, so maybe that's why they get along? On the other hand, I don't think my Westone 3, Livewires, or NE-7M are recessed and they are fine to me as well. The mids do sound forward with the amp, but they seem to stop before the point of being projected like with a stock Stax SR-007 Mk2.


----------



## jwbrent

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_On my particular pair of C700 the mids are recessed, after a couple of thousand hours, so maybe that's why they get along? On the other hand, I don't think my Westone 3, Livewires, or NE-7M are recessed and they are fine to me as well. The mids do sound forward with the amp, but they seem to stop before the point of being projected like with a stock Stax SR-007 Mk2._

 

The reason I said I wasn't sure about the compatibility with the C700s is because I'm not using a LOD cable as you are Larry. Perhaps with the LOD, my thoughts would change a bit. I'm still waiting for the adaptor that Nuforce plans on releasing.


----------



## jwbrent

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jpstereo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 I am very happy with this purchase! If you are waffling just go for it - you will not be disappointed!

 JP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yes, especially for the low price!


----------



## helmerkelps

I'm wondering if it's a good idea to use my Icon Mobile's DAC between my Mac and my home stereo's Arcam reciever. The Arcam only has RCA stereo inputs. Does this mean it only accepts analog signals and therefore has no DAC? I tried it today vs directly from my mac's headphone output and it sounded better going through the Icon Mobile via USB. Would I be better off getting a USB Thingee for that purpose? Or is the USB Thingee basicaly a similar component as the Icon Mobile?
Blue Circle Audio USB Thingee


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *helmerkelps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm wondering if it's a good idea to use my Icon Mobile's DAC between my Mac and my home stereo's Arcam reciever. The Arcam only has RCA stereo inputs. Does this mean it only accepts analog signals and therefore has no DAC? I tried it today vs directly from my mac's headphone output and it sounded better going through the Icon Mobile via USB. Would I be better off getting a USB Thingee for that purpose? Or is the USB Thingee basicaly a similar component as the Icon Mobile?
Blue Circle Audio USB Thingee_

 

You can use the Nuforce to feed your arcam as it is better than the Mac headphone out. Obviously if the Arcam doesn't have anything but RCA stereo inputs then it doesn't have a DAC, but some use an RCA 75ohm coax input for digital, but it is not a stereo pair of RCA. There are many levels of quality of DAC available, and the Thingee may be better - I doubt there are many people who have heard both to compare them


----------



## ledzepberkeley

Thanks for all the feedback everyone, this site is so helpful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was choosing between the iBasso D2 Boa and the Nuforce Icon Mobile, I think I'm going to order the Nuforce tomorrow! I'm excited to see how they will match my DT 770!


----------



## meemorize

Glad I stubled across this thread. I will be purchasing the Icon Mobile very soon. Though I am contemplating to wait for the Ipod dock line out dongle.
 Is there any word on wether we are talking weeks or days until its release?


----------



## music_4321

Just in case anyone (preferably in Europe) is interested, I'm selling my Nuforce Icon Mobile, which is only 5 weeks old.

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f42/fs...europe-406917/

 ...and LOD cable

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f44/ip...ks-old-407067/


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jwbrent* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_here's my new rig...


Attachment 11041

Attachment 11043_

 


 The set up looks sweet. I love the case what is it and where can I get one?

 It'd be great to hear back from you.....


----------



## orthikon

anyone using the headphone out to use for active speakers?


----------



## krusty20874

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ledzepberkeley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for all the feedback everyone, this site is so helpful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I was choosing between the iBasso D2 Boa and the Nuforce Icon Mobile, I think I'm going to order the Nuforce tomorrow! I'm excited to see how they will match my DT 770!_

 

Did you ever get the Nuforce? I have the DT770s as well and also contemplating between the Nuforce and the D2.


----------



## mcspectre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krusty20874* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did you ever get the Nuforce? I have the DT770s as well and also contemplating between the Nuforce and the D2._

 

I was also wondering and looking forward to your impressions


----------



## kazsud

What does the -/+ switch do?


----------



## dwong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kazsud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What does the -/+ switch do?_

 

It's the gain switch. - is low gain, + is high gain which you can set according to the sensitivity of your headphones.


----------



## kazsud

Is there a way to turn the dac on and off?


----------



## dwong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dimisam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am planning on buying a Denon D2000 together with a Nuforce icon mobile amp to power it (looking for a reasonably priced amp because my wallet is gasping for breath). Do you think this amp will be suitable for the D2000?_

 

The D2000's are low impedance phones that my laptop headphone out and iPod Touch G1 could drive them to good enough volumes for my ears. Headphoneaddict has a great review of the Nuforce Icon Mobile here and found them to work pretty well with each other. I used that combination myself as a Dac/Amp for a while through my laptop and its a step up from my integrated laptop sound for sure. The D2000's have smooth and laid back mids that may seem a bit recessed at times and the Nuforce has a slightly forward sound that helps bring them out.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kazsud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is there a way to turn the dac on and off?_

 

There is no on/off switch but it automatically turns off by unplugging the headphones from either of the headphone jacks it has.


----------



## fiddle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kazsud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is there a way to turn the dac on and off?_

 

Just unplug from the usb. Your DAC will be off and you can just use it as an amp.


----------



## kazsud

Ok so the DAC part only works while plugged in a usb port?

 Sorry i am a newb
 Trying to track one down as we speak and willing to drive to nyc (from philly) to get one


----------



## fiddle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kazsud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok so the DAC part only works while plugged in a usb port?

 Sorry i am a newb
 Trying to track one down as we speak and willing to drive to nyc (from philly) to get one_

 

Yes...and it stays on whenever your phones are plugged in. 

 I believe you won't find this being sold in brick and mortar stores. You can order it online from Amazon. 

Amazon.com: Used and New: NuForce Icon Mobile headphone amplifier and USB DAC (black color)


----------



## kazsud

jwbrent;5185761 said:
			
		

> I have over 250 hours of play time on the Icon Mobile now with maybe 50 of those hours on the DAC section. Since I use the IM as a headphone amp only, I only wanted to get some time on the DAC so I would have an idea whether it sounds better than straight out of my iBook. It does.
> 
> How do you use it as a amp only?


----------



## fyu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SpudHarris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The set up looks sweet. I love the case what is it and where can I get one?

 It'd be great to hear back from you....._

 

hate bringing up an old issue, but I echo the same thing. Great case. Where did you get it?


----------



## fe3836

does anybody know where to get the ASIO or KS driver? In foobar 2K only DS is working for me.


----------



## Edward Ng

kazsud;5467431 said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jwbrent* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## kazsud

Thanks for the info Ed


----------



## Edward Ng

No problem.

 -Ed


----------



## happykev

Ed-

 Your info conflicts with what is listed on the nuforce site. It says that :

 The external 3.5mm stereo input, when inserted, takes precedence over the USB DAC. This function allows the user to listen to music from sources such as an iPod without having to disconnect the Icon Mobile™ from the computer.


 Are you not able to get sound from an external device while the USB cable is connected?

 Kevin


----------



## Edward Ng

Well, that's odd...I guess I'll have to test that out when I get it back. I thought I did and it did not give me audio from line-in until I disconnected the USB, but maybe I either did it wrong or I didn't test that after all. Maybe I have it mixed up with my old Total Bithead. I sent my Icon Mobile back to Nuforce for replacement, so I can't try it until the replacement comes to me.

 -Ed


----------



## RASeymour

I too had the same problem with the battery, much to my frustration. I tried different setups to test the battery and you're right, that a short period on nonuse (the weekend for me) resulted in a drained battery.

 I've since switched to the T4, which works much better, and relegated the Mobile to my computer, where the DAC function works just fine and no battery issues.


----------



## joewatch

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *happykev* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ed-

 Your info conflicts with what is listed on the nuforce site. It says that :

 The external 3.5mm stereo input, when inserted, takes precedence over the USB DAC. This function allows the user to listen to music from sources such as an iPod without having to disconnect the Icon Mobile™ from the computer.


 Are you not able to get sound from an external device while the USB cable is connected?

 Kevin_

 

I just tested it. The Nuforce site info is correct. While the USB is connected, if you plug in your iPod into the line in of the IM, the line in takes precedence. Likewise, you can't listen to music from your computer if something is plugged into the line in.


----------



## Edward Ng

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *joewatch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just tested it. The Nuforce site info is correct. While the USB is connected, if you plug in your iPod into the line in of the IM, the line in takes precedence. Likewise, you can't listen to music from your computer if something is plugged into the line in._

 

Thanks for clarifying; I clearly got that functionality mixed up versus my Total Bithead, then.

 -Ed


----------



## truefalse

Hello all,
 I just received my Icon Mobile a few days ago. Happy with it so far, the sound is much better than from my laptop.

 My (noob) question is like this: does there exist a possibility to use the Icon Mobile DAC to generate sound from portable device (e.g. Ipod) instead of this device DAC? If not, does there exist such a possibility for another portable amp/dac?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *truefalse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hello all,
 I just received my Icon Mobile a few days ago. Happy with it so far, the sound is much better than from my laptop.

 My (noob) question is like this: does there exist a possibility to use the Icon Mobile DAC to generate sound from portable device (e.g. Ipod) instead of this device DAC? If not, does there exist such a possibility for another portable amp/dac?_

 

No, not from an iPod - the best you can do for a small source to use the DAC is with a UMPC or netbook.


----------



## tstarn06

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RASeymour* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I too had the same problem with the battery, much to my frustration. I tried different setups to test the battery and you're right, that a short period on nonuse (the weekend for me) resulted in a drained battery.

 I've since switched to the T4, which works much better, and relegated the Mobile to my computer, where the DAC function works just fine and no battery issues._

 

Same thing happened to mine, but I got a replacement, then sold it. I am very happy with the T4 (no need for a DAC), which I got used for $85.


----------



## truefalse

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No, not from an iPod - the best you can do for a small source to use the DAC is with a UMPC or netbook._

 

OK then, but what is the advantage of using this:






 instead of an ordinary 3.5 mm <-> 3.5 mm cable included in the Icon Mobile package?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *truefalse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OK then, but what is the advantage of using this:





 instead of an ordinary 3.5 mm <-> 3.5 mm cable included in the Icon Mobile package?_

 

That LOD (line out dock) allows using the better sounding line-out from the iPod to feed into the Nuforce (using the iPod DAC not the Nuforce DAC), instead of using the poorer sounding headphone-output of the iPod. So, you are amplifying a purer sound.


----------



## truefalse

I have another couple questions
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The first one is about the whistling when the Icon Mobile is used as an USB DAC. So, when I plug it in the USB port and AFTER that plug the headphones in the Icon Mobile, some whistling appears which is almost unnoticeable when the Icon's volume knob is low but it becomes better noticable when I raise up the volume. The whistling is there all the time. But if I use it as just an AMP (no USB connection) or if I plug in the headphones first, and AFTER that plug the Icon Mobile in the USB port - there's no whistling, just very-very slight hiss on the max volume.
 As I said, the whistling is almost unnoticeable so it's not a problem. I'm just curiuos why does the Icon act like this.

 And the second question: right now I'm on Vista, and I use the foobar2000 with the ASIO4ALL driver; is it worth switching to the driver from usb-audio.com - will I notice changes in SQ with my Icon Mobile and Fostex T7 headphones?


----------



## Kobra

That Whistling noise is most likely because of poor power shielding in your computer, try different usb ports to see if one works better than the others...


----------



## truefalse

I've thought about this, and I tried all the USB ports on my laptop but it made no difference. Also, as I said, if I plug the headphones in the Icon Mobile first and after that the Icon Mobile in the USB port => there's no whistling at all!


----------



## joewatch

That's interesting. Since the IM can be USB powered or battery powered, it sounds like you have an issue with noise from your USB power. Try it on another computer to see if you still have noise. Mine is plugged into the USB all of the time and I don't have any issues with whistling.


----------



## Gothamm

so...would you describe the Icon's sound as bright...or neutral?

 definitely not warm, right?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gothamm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_so...would you describe the Icon's sound as bright...or neutral?

 definitely not warm, right?_

 

It's a little on the bright side of neutral via USB and computer, and I would say not warm but not thin, as it still has a neutral and present bass. It does get a little brighter via analog input which makes it good with a 2G Nano or with my Senn IE8 earphones. I can still enjoy it with HD600, ESW10, Westone 3, D2000, Edition 9. It could stand to be a little warmer with Grados, but with flats my RS-1 are acceptable. It is okay with Nuforce NE-7M doesn't pair well with NE-8 or Head-direct RE2 or AKG K240M, so I suspectit wont do well with Ety ER6i either.


----------



## Gothamm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's a little on the bright side of neutral via USB and computer, and I would say not warm but not thin, as it still has a neutral and present bass. It does get a little brighter via analog input which makes it good with a 2G Nano or with my Senn IE8 earphones. I can still enjoy it with HD600, ESW10, Westone 3, D2000, Edition 9. It could stand to be a little warmer with Grados, but with flats my RS-1 are acceptable. It is okay with Nuforce NE-7M doesn't pair well with NE-8 or Head-direct RE2 or AKG K240M, so I suspectit wont do well with Ety ER6i either._

 

thanks. I went ahead and ordered the vivid v1 today. Should be arriving soon, as they are based in CA. 

 i hope they are not bright as the nuforce.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's a little on the bright side of neutral via USB and computer, and I would say not warm but not thin, as it still has a neutral and present bass. It does get a little brighter via analog input which makes it good with a 2G Nano or with my Senn IE8 earphones. I can still enjoy it with HD600, ESW10, Westone 3, D2000, Edition 9. It could stand to be a little warmer with Grados, but with flats my RS-1 are acceptable. It is okay with Nuforce NE-7M doesn't pair well with NE-8 or Head-direct RE2 or AKG K240M, so I suspectit wont do well with Ety ER6i either._

 

Hi Larry:

 I was thinking of picking this up for my Westone 3 earphones but I wanted to confirm whether you hear a low level hiss with this amp, or do you need to use the Westone volume controller to get rid of it?

 Thanks!


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MacedonianHero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi Larry:

 I was thinking of picking this up for my Westone 3 earphones but I wanted to confirm whether you hear a low level hiss with this amp, or do you need to use the Westone volume controller to get rid of it?

 Thanks!_

 

I do not hear any hiss with the Westone 3 and any of my portable headphone amps except the Amphora, and even then it is mild and about the same as with the Macbook Pro headphone out.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I do not hear any hiss with the Westone 3 and any of my portable headphone amps except the Amphora, and even then it is mild and about the same as with the Macbook Pro headphone out._

 

As always, your feedback and information is very appreciated!

 Thanks!


----------



## thechungster

Anyone else paired it up with the HD600? I would like more impressions about them.


----------



## Carlsan

Concerning the whistling sound, just my .02$, but it could be the usb cable as well.


----------



## lifesundeath

I've been listening to my Nuforce for about 20 hours now, and it's very nice. Working with my grado 60s, it's a real joy to finally have a clean source to here (FLAC>asio4all>NuforceDAC>Grado). 

 But still my annoyance is with the bad firmware in the Nuforce which makes it kick into charge mode if my usb is idle too long, and also on the initial plug-in when my usb isn't quite initialized. If it's on charge mode and DAC mode you'll get a faint high pitch squeal. You can fix it by just quickly unplugging and replugging it in to USB, but it's still annoying.


----------



## soulrider4ever

Maybe that thin sound would go well with these semi boomy HARX700's


----------



## Fetimo

Just a note on some of the nuances of using the Icon Mobile that I've come across the last few days. On my MacBook the 'USB' LED blinks quickly whereas on my girlfriend's Vista laptop it is continuous which is much less annoying!

 I also get the 'whistling' when I change the input from USB to line in, I'm not sure what part it is caused by but simply disconnecting one of them gets rid of it, really not the end of the world.

 After much AB testing I think I do prefer the DAC sound of the Nuforce (48000Hz, 16bit) compared to the onboard Mac one (96000Hz, 24bit), which in all honesty is quite surprising. The MacBook one had much more sharpness to it (not sure if that's a good thing) whereas the Nuforce was more held back but then that matches the Sennheisers in that respect. If anyone could give me a reason for this it would be appreciated.

 Despite these things it is a brilliant little device, well worth the money and I can't wait to continue using it and listening to music with that extra detail. =)


----------



## fzsrv

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jwbrent* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_here's my new rig...


Attachment 11041

Attachment 11043_

 

I read the whole thread and don't think the question regarding the case has been answered.
 Please, what case is this? I am interested, too!


----------



## crapback

The icon mobile was my first hit of audio crack. Researching it, thanks to an amazon recommendation, actually led me to this site. I love the little thing but it's just too bright for my dt990's so I bought an rsa predator. Now my im has become a really sweet dac/preamp for my truck. As bad as the inside of a bigrig is for listening to music, the im brings out so much detail that was missing from the headphone output on my EeePC. That volvo truck in the pics suprisingly has 3 way separates up front with silk dome tweeters so it sounds much better than you'd expect with a good signal.


----------



## Pandemonium1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fzsrv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I read the whole thread and don't think the question regarding the case has been answered.
 Please, what case is this? I am interested, too!_

 

honestly i htink its a makeup bag


----------



## WithBadIntent

I certainly wouldn't mind that case.

 To mis-quote the film Ronin "What is the case!".


----------



## mangamonster

Great thread. I purchased the Denon d2000's and the Nuforce based on the reviews. 

 Good stuff! Should be in tomorrow or Wed.


----------



## Yukster

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WithBadIntent* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I certainly wouldn't mind that case.

 To mis-quote the film Ronin "What is the case!"._

 

+1... 

 Sorry if this is off topic, but I would love to know what that case is too.


----------



## phaseart

I have just received a replacement Icon Mobile and I am hearing a subtle yet noticeable static hissing sound when paired with NE-7M's when nothing is playing and weather the icon is disconnected from a source or connected via usb or line in, I don't recall hearing this distortion on the Icon is sent back so I was wondering if anyone else has experienced this. Note this is distinct from the high pitched squeal that is remedied by wiggling the usb connection.


----------



## Mochan

I tried the test unit Icon Mobile at a local brick and mortar and was rather disappointed. The amp didn't seem to really improve the level of current, which is fine, but I was wondering if it had enough juice to power a higher impedance earphone?

 Anyway when I was there I brought along my NuForce UF30, UE Super.Fi 3 and I also used the Grados that were in the shop to test the amp. But unfortunately I found that there was little change in the sound. It didn't seem to change the soundstage at all, and the differences in the sound were very minimal.... the mids sounded like they got cleaned up a bit and the bass was a little flatter. The highs seemed to get "chopped off" a bit and all I can say is I was very disappointed. I was expecting a big improvement, or at least a discernable change, in the sound.

 All in all for $99 I thought the changes in the sound were nowhere near worth it, and I would have to carry an additional gadget around to boot.

 This was my first foray into using portable headphone amps and left me with cold feet. At home I have tried amping the same source through a Pioneer receiver and I get great results. But this amp doesn't seem to do much, and just doesn't seem worth it.

 What should I be looking for in a headphone amp? How exactly is it supposed to help? Or are my ears just not good enough to hear the difference (seems unlikely since I tried amping using a home receiver and could hear the difference). Or is this one of those things where you need to own it for a bit and really play around with it for a while to appreciate the difference?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mochan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I tried the test unit Icon Mobile at a local brick and mortar and was rather disappointed. The amp didn't seem to really improve the level of current, which is fine, but I was wondering if it had enough juice to power a higher impedance earphone?

 Anyway when I was there I brought along my NuForce UF30, UE Super.Fi 3 and I also used the Grados that were in the shop to test the amp. But unfortunately I found that there was little change in the sound. It didn't seem to change the soundstage at all, and the differences in the sound were very minimal.... the mids sounded like they got cleaned up a bit and the bass was a little flatter. The highs seemed to get "chopped off" a bit and all I can say is I was very disappointed. I was expecting a big improvement, or at least a discernable change, in the sound.

 All in all for $99 I thought the changes in the sound were nowhere near worth it, and I would have to carry an additional gadget around to boot.

 This was my first foray into using portable headphone amps and left me with cold feet. At home I have tried amping the same source through a Pioneer receiver and I get great results. But this amp doesn't seem to do much, and just doesn't seem worth it.

 What should I be looking for in a headphone amp? How exactly is it supposed to help? Or are my ears just not good enough to hear the difference (seems unlikely since I tried amping using a home receiver and could hear the difference). Or is this one of those things where you need to own it for a bit and really play around with it for a while to appreciate the difference?_

 

For me the Icon Mobile works better as a DAC/amp with a laptop than with an iPod. I've posted in the forums that I find the Icon Mobile was more forward and aggressive when fed from an iPod. I have a big review that compares the Icon Mobile to many other amps that you might find helpful, but remember that most of the listening was through the USB, and not with the same headphones as you. 

 I still found the Icon Mobile to be in the middle of the pack with other amps in it's price range. In my case, I think the Meier Headsix/XXS and 3MOVE were very good with UF-30 and much better than Icon Mobile, but I did not like the Super.fi 5 Pro much with any amp including the Headsix, except the Predator did improve the sound enough to enjoy. Then again, I also liked the UF-30 with the Icon Mobile (oops).

UPDATED 2/22 REVIEW 13 USB DAC amp - Predator, Pico, 2/3MOVE, D10 D3 D2 Viper/Boa D1, Lyrix, MicroAmp, Vivid V1, Nuforce, XM5 - Head-Fi: Covering Headphones, Earphones and Portable Audio

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f103/s...ess-up-338443/

 Like I said, I thought the Icon Mobile mated well with the UF-30 to fill in the mids and bring the bass to a more equal level, but that was through the USB of my laptop. And 99% of my portable amp use is with a laptop, not iPod. The Icon Mobile was also good with Westone 3, Senn IE8, ATH-ESW10, ES3X, Denon D2000 and Ultrasone HFI-780. I thought it did a good job of controlling the D2000 bass and not making it sloppy or bloated. I also mentioned that it was somewhat underpowered for the 300 ohm HD600, and it was a almost too forward and aggressive with Grados, although useable. I have not owned a Super.fi 5 Pro at the same time as the Icon Mobile, so I could not try that combination.


----------



## Mochan

Hmm I used an iPod as source when I tested it, that may be the problem. I noticed that the mids seemed more cleaned up and stronger, so as you said the Icon Mobile is forward and aggressive when fed from an iPod. Since I always look for a more laidback and warmer sound this probably isn't the map for me.

 I guess I will hunt for another portable amp. My problem is that it is so hard to find a portable amp here where I live and the Icon Mobile is actually the only portable amp I've come across. Well I'll l hold off on getting an amp until I find a better model then.

 What amp can you suggest to pair with an iPod (using a Nano 2G and an iPhone 3G) that would give me a warm, laidback sound?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mochan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmm I used an iPod as source when I tested it, that may be the problem. I noticed that the mids seemed more cleaned up and stronger, so as you said the Icon Mobile is forward and aggressive when fed from an iPod. Since I always look for a more laidback and warmer sound this probably isn't the map for me.

 I guess I will hunt for another portable amp. My problem is that it is so hard to find a portable amp here where I live and the Icon Mobile is actually the only portable amp I've come across. Well I'll l hold off on getting an amp until I find a better model then.

 What amp can you suggest to pair with an iPod (using a Nano 2G and an iPhone 3G) that would give me a warm, laidback sound?_

 

In your price range I would recommend the iBasso T3 or T4. The T3 has a little better clarity and transparency than the T4, which has slightly less highs than the T3. In my case I prefer the T3 as an overall better balanced sounding amp which is still warm sounding and relatively laid back. 

 I have a recent review of the T3 vs T4 with a variety of earphones, and a review I did of the Fiio E5 with RE2 earphones where I compared to the T4.

Mini-Review: iBasso T3 portable amp - Head-Fi: Covering Headphones, Earphones and Portable Audio

REVIEW: Head-Direct RE2 IEM and Fiio E5 amp - Head-Fi: Covering Headphones, Earphones and Portable Audio


----------



## mantis30

I need to admit that because of this forum I've improved my music rig and I'm really satisfied 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can think I am a noob, and that's true as I have no comparison to better equipment but after reading you suggestions I made my choice. Larry - you input was really the most influential! Thank you!


----------



## estreeter

Larry, I cant remember how well the uDAC performed with various IEMs, but as a $99 'transportable' that will drive many fullsize cans, I have to wonder if its even better VFM than the Icon Mobile ? Those looking for a cheap portable may be better served by the T3 at around the same price.


----------



## tengen

Apologies for thread necromancy, but this does seem to be the place to discuss the Icon Mobile. I purchased an Icon Mobile earlier this month but it seems that there is now only sound coming from the left channel. It was functioning perfectly fine up to a few days ago.

 Any theories?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Did you buy an old used amp? Did you change to a different headphone plug? Sometimes you can't plug fat plugs all the way into the headphone jack of the very early models, without trimming the black part of the case around the jack. I discovered the problem and they made changes in the case right away.

 Otherwise check your source and cables, and then maybe contact Nuforce.


----------



## fyu

does anybody have any idea what dac chip is in this? or anyway to open this up?


----------



## ickle97116084

Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gothamm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


 

*doesn't pair well with NE-8*
   
  Is it true that the Icon Mobile doesnt pair well with the Nuforce NE-8, I have a pair of NE-8 and was wanting to draw out the bass a little when using it with my Cowon S9 (with EQ and setting putting a little emphasis on bass too).


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





ickle97116084 said:


> *doesn't pair well with NE-8*
> 
> Is it true that the Icon Mobile doesnt pair well with the Nuforce NE-8, I have a pair of NE-8 and was wanting to draw out the bass a little when using it with my Cowon S9 (with EQ and setting putting a little emphasis on bass too).


 

 For the NE8 you will want something more like the iBasso T4, PD XM5, or even a Fiio E5 for their bass boost and warm sound.  I'll have to try the NE8 with iBasso T3 later, as that is a warm amp but has no bass boost.  The E5 is my last choice because it's sound is less transparent sounding than an iPod headphone jack, but it has the right frequency response.  If you want to listen with a computer and the XM5 is too expensive, the original uDAC as a USB DAC/amp sounds good with the NE8, but I haven't tried the uDAC-2 with them although I suspect that would still be a match.


----------



## ickle97116084

ickle97116084 said:


> *doesn't pair well with NE-8*
> 
> Is it true that the Icon Mobile doesnt pair well with the Nuforce NE-8, I have a pair of NE-8 and was wanting to draw out the bass a little when using it with my Cowon S9 (with EQ and setting putting a little emphasis on bass too).


 
*"For the NE8 you will want something more like the iBasso T4, PD XM5, or even a Fiio E5 for their bass boost and warm sound."*
   
  Unfortunately I already own a FIIO E5 and think its not really all that great with my NE-8. Kind of changes the music in a bad way, takes some detail and 'colours' the music. Doesnt really add bass but emphasises it disproportionately. Cant expect much from a £20 amp, so what it does offer for cheap headphones is great i.e. my philips £20 backup buds sound great through the FIIO. However for quality listening I need clear and accurate sound which I get in spades from the NE-8 however I find myself desperately searching for the bass and feel they lack impact. I thought the NE-8 would synergise perfectly with a Icon Mobile as they are by the same manufacturer but reading this thread I dont think this is the case.
   
  Anyone who has used both can shed some light on the synergy of an NE-8 and a the Icon Mobile.
   
  Ickle.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

i did say " The E5 is my last choice because it's sound is less transparent sounding than an iPod headphone jack" - so that was not necessarily an endorsement of the E5.  Of course, you're welcome to ignore all my other advice.
  
  Quote: 





ickle97116084 said:


> ickle97116084 said:
> 
> 
> > *doesn't pair well with NE-8*
> ...


----------



## bulmanxxi

I get the high pitch/electronic interference noise when using the USB also.  This is mostly heard on higher volume settings as well as between songs.  Quite annoying.  It would be nice to have a way to switch between battery mode and charge mode.  
  I've also noticed a popping sound occasionally - it may be related to the headphone plug moving around a bit as replugging seemed to fix it.  The blinking LEDs are quite annoying also.  The uDac-2 does not exhibit such issues and such issues should not exist regardless of price.
  Otherwise, great size, weight and sound is pretty good.


----------



## bulmanxxi

NuForce has said that the amp section of the NuForce Icon Mobile and the uDac-2 are identical.  Anyone has any other information on this? Thanks.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





bulmanxxi said:


> NuForce has said that the amp section of the NuForce Icon Mobile and the uDac-2 are identical.  Anyone has any other information on this? Thanks.


 

 The original uDAC used the Icon Mobile amp.  But, due to the different DAC sound the headphone out sounded different.  
   
  The uDAC-2 headphone amp is a similar circuit but it's sound was tweaked to be more balanced.  It's less forward and more extended in the highs than the original.  I have tried a prototype uDAC-2 with the old amp and it was better than the original uDAC but not as good as the final amp design.


----------



## bulmanxxi

Thanks.  NuForce tech said that the uDac-2 and Icon Mobile have the same amp section...  The different DACs could still account for the SQ difference.  Either way, that would mean that the amp in the Icon Mobile is actually not that bad...


----------



## roker

I actually preferred the DAC section of the Icon Mobile over the uDac1.
   
  For my money, it sounded wayyyy better and I could use the amp section by itself which is another plus.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





roker said:


> I actually preferred the DAC section of the Icon Mobile over the uDac1.
> 
> For my money, it sounded wayyyy better and I could use the amp section by itself which is another plus.


 
   
  I think the DAC in the Icon Mobile adds a little more contrast to the music than the DAC in the original uDAC (1), and it sounds a little brighter as a whole than the original uDAC.  But with the added contrast the Icon Mobile is a little grainier sounding, while the uDAC was a little more rounded on the edges.  It's still not too bright for me but it does sound a little more forward and bright when I would feed an iPod into the Icon Mobile than when using the USB DAC as source.  Skylab heard this as well.  So, in general I like using the USB DAC in the Icon Mobile more than analog input, and when I wanted a flat portable amp for my iPod I started using an iBasso T3 which was smaller (no DAC).
   
  The nice thing about the original uDAC (1) is that you can get a decent line-out signal from it which sounds a little less forward and not as rolled off as the 1/8" output, so that it does a good job as a budget DAC for feeding a bigger amp.  The uDAC line-out was a little behind the D4 or Pico DAC in resolving power, but not by a huge amount.  The uDAC-2 line-out closed the gap for the most part (to my ears), and the upgraded headphone amp falls between that of the uDAC and the D4 now.  
   
  I suggested once that they make an Icon Mobile 2 battery powered amp based on the uDAC-2, and I think it would be a nice portable if it still comes in well under the D4 price.  But the D4 with upgraded OPA1611 opamps from HiFlight sounds identical to my old RSA P-51 and can't be beat for the price.  I had to go up to a $399 DACport to beat it (which also sounds very similar to the Meier Stepdance which has no DAC).


----------



## bulmanxxi

I agree that the DAC/digital input of the Icon Mobile is better than the analog in - but that's simply a function of the not so great iPod SQ and DAC.  Anyone tried the Icon Mobile with the iPad with a USB input?
   
  I second, that the Icon Mobile 2 outta be in the works with the uDac-2 DAC and amp sections.  That would be sweet.  I also like the T3 with IEMs but wish it has a built in DAC for convenience - wonder why iBasso doesn't do that OR why they don't make a flatter body for their amps - D4, D6, etc.  It is certainly doable as TTVJ Slim has shown.


----------



## baaderonixx

seems like this thread went dead a while ago... anyway like a poster above I am tempted by the IM because unlike most other pieces of equipment I could get it from a brick and mortar shop in my town. I really enjoy the uDAC-2 paired with my B&W P5s, which I find sound a bit lifeless when plugged straight into my macbook or my iPod.
  So I was wondering if I would get something similar out of  the IM. (on a side note, a stupid question I need to get out of the way: I assume it is impossible to pair the uDAC with an iPod through a LOD? or could the iPod battery power the uDAC?)
  thanks!


----------



## szore

LOL, it's been 8 years, how's that burn-in coming?


----------

